# WOC: MUFE F&B shade 18 or 26



## Bey28 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

For reference I've been color matched to MAC NC45 but I've been using MUFE F&B in Dark Beige (#26). Sometimes I find the color slightly off and maybe just a tad too light. Anybody in the same color range as me use Camel (#18). I have yellow undertones by the way and I was wondering if this is as dark as 26 but has less pink in it? Does Camel #18 have more yellow to it? Any comments about this would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, I've already tried the HD formula and Im not a fan so please keep the recs to MUFE F&B. TIA


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I know for a fact the #18 is the match for most pple who are NC45. #18 is the yellow version while #26 is the pink/reddish version.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bey28 (Aug 9, 2009)

Which one is darker, 18 or 26 and for those of you that have tried #12, i know this is darker but does this have red in it? I was matched to NC45 in MAC but sometimes it seems a bit too light and the NC50 is too dark.

Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_Which one is darker, 18 or 26 and for those of you that have tried #12, i know this is darker but does this have red in it? I was matched to NC45 in MAC but sometimes it seems a bit too light and the NC50 is too dark.

Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're in the same boat as I am.  well I tried #12 and it looks nice, but its got more brown undertones than yellow. The one I now use is BB's skin foundation in warm almond (although its a tad bit more yellow, I neutralize it with the MSF natural in Medium Deep).

In MAC, try the Mineralize Skinfinish foundations. The NC50 in that is actually the lightest in the various foundations and it seems to do the trick for me. Unfortunately I cant switch to any other foundation in MAC since they are too dark or too light.

Hope this helps.


----------

